# I am so mad at my 20 year old son



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I took the two younger ones to Disney this past week for a 5 day trip. 20 year old son is a good kid, a bit lost, but going to school and not all that awful most times. Anyway, he said he would watch the dogs, fish and water the flowers. Great. I said I'd pay him $30/day (which I thought was pretty good considering he wouldn't have to do that much) to do this. Well, I got home last night and really the dogs were taken care of terribly. I use a grass litterbox and they have one in the laundry room (where they sleep) and the kitchen. I cleaned both before I left and also mixed up food for them for the first few days (Sojos). Husband was also home, doesn't do dogs but ended up being the one to let them out when son was supposed to and didn't, feed them etc. I left on Sunday and on Monday, dear son (DS) calls to ask me where the food was. Later I realized that if he was asking on Monday, that he didn't feed them on Sunday. I asked him about this and he said, I fed them other stuff. When I asked what other stuff, he said, "Well, I couldn't find the food, so I fed them some pupperonis". What the heck! We have Royal Canin and some 3 dog bakery dry food if he was deperate. Anyway, I told husband and son that I would call the kennel if they weren't up for watching them. Son says, "oh no. It's fine etc." So, I get home and the food he mixed up was mixed improperly and was way too dry (I left detailed instructions) and clearly they were left in the laundry room way too long. The litterbox in there was saturated with urine and only one dog even uses that. The floor literally felt slimy in their area. They seemed starving today. I spent 1/2 the day bathing them, cleaning litter boxes and mopping my floors. I am so upset that he could treat them like this. This was beneath bare minimum care. DH would come home and see that they weren't let out and so he would do it, but it just sickens me that son's lazyness goes to this extent. My poor puppies.  They are so happy I am home. Just had to vent.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe, I know how you feel Tricia. The only time we've ever left our dogs with a petsitter ended terribly, in vet visits, and dead plants. I just don't trust anyone to watch my dogs but me.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

This is a great place to vent! I'm so sorry, it's hard enough leaving your dogs without having to worry that they aren't being cared for properly. How frustrating that you took the time to leave detailed instructions but he didn't take the time to prepare their food correctly. I bet they enjoyed their Pupperoni dinner though!
I hope you didn't pay him!


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh! This is why sometimes, you can't trust anyone but yourself to get the best job done.  Let it all out! I'm sure you're upset!


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

How obnoxious! Gosh, you let him live at home and he can't even take care of your dogs for you when you go away. 

I hope you didn't pay him!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW!! If this were a dogsitter I would mad but if this were my OWN immediate family, I WOULD BE PISSED!!! I don't care if they are YOUR dogs or not....they are part of the entire family!!! We have big dogs and the 2 chihuahuas.....chihuahuas are technically mine and I usually do the work with them but my family all loves them and would take excellent care of them WITHOUT me having to pay them if I were gone. Of all ppl in the world, you should be able to trust your family with your dogs. As far as your hubby goes, I find that ridiculous...he couldn't take care of the dogs for you?? Wow...just so thankful that I have a wonderful hubby that would take awesome care of my puppies if I were gone and for my kids....son & daughter that would too take wonderful care of my dogs.


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

> As far as your hubby goes, I find that ridiculous...he couldn't take care of the dogs for you??


Oh yeah, I forgot to ask...he seriously wouldn't take care of the dogs for you? Did he like, flat out refuse? Groo is MY dog but if I went away without my DH, Mike would still feed him and clean his box and do whatever needed to be done. I wouldn't even need to ask! I might need to leave instructions on wet/dry food ratio and treat portions but he'd take care of him.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, that is so sad and so frustrating! I know exactly how you feel though. I was only gone to work and my ex-husband (well he was my husband at the time) used to complain about my cockatiel all the time because he didn't like his chirping so I put his cage out on my patio since it was a nice day. Well when I came home I discovered an empty cage and the first words out of his mouth were "Oh I bet my Dad let him loose because he says birds should not be kept as pets but should be free!" Well Hello idiot not domestic birds who don't know how to fend for themselves. So when I went to call my then father-in-law and give him an ear full then my ex's story changed to "Ooooohhhhh I bet I know what happened!!!!! I was cleaning his cage and must have forgotten and left the cage door open! Okay first of all 1) he NEVER took care of my birds before but now all of a sudden he was going to and 2) You never clean a birds cage when it is outside! Well just one of MANY reasons why he is now my ex-husband! LOL Thank goodness your babies are safe and sound! I bet they are like "PLEASE Mommy NEVER leave us alone with those two men again!" ((HUGS))


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

Lisa, he let your bird go? Just because he didn't like it? What a jerk! What is wrong with people?!?!


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> I bet they are like "PLEASE Mommy NEVER leave us alone with those two men again!" ((HUGS))


Hahaha! That bit made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww i'm so sorry your son was like that, i hope you didn't pay him!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i would be mad aswell!
I agree he wouldnt have got a single penny from me too, he did nothin!

I can kinda relate about the OH situation.
My man wont do anythin for the chi's either.
If i am unwell he really grudges doin a thing, so i try not to ask at all.
He even says he told me when i got these dogs i would do it all so no matter what i must still do it.
He will pet them and have them on his lap and pop to the shop for treats and food for them, but as far as feeding or cleaning up after them no way!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i feel so lucky,hubby does loads for the dogs and when we go away my daughter and her o/h look after the dogs,i'm sure they have more fun with them,i trust her 100%


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. I have a 20 yo son too that is just like that. When we go out of town...my sister keeps my dogs because I know he is to irresponsible and lazy to take care of them. At least all is well now that you are home. I hope you enjoyed your visit to Disney ( I love Disney)


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would be so mad too. Even though I am the one to take care of all the animals, my fiance would care for them if I went away. He would not do it exactly as I do(they would be fed more) but they would be cared for.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry you had this experience. I too have a son that really likes Draco, but I could never relax if I left Draco in his care. Just doesn't have a clue. Lucky for me, my hubster LOVES Draco like a child. Hope you had a fun summer get-away in Disney with your other kiddos.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

whittsgroogruxking said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask...he seriously wouldn't take care of the dogs for you? Did he like, flat out refuse? Groo is MY dog but if I went away without my DH, Mike would still feed him and clean his box and do whatever needed to be done. I wouldn't even need to ask! I might need to leave instructions on wet/dry food ratio and treat portions but he'd take care of him.


He was pretty adamant about the fact that if I wanted dogs ,they would be mine to take care of. He does not like dogs. That being said, he will let them out, pet them when nobody is looking and feed them. He did do those things but it was supposed to be son's responsibility and son was supposed to go home for lunch (from work) and let them out. That is what I am mad about. It's just a thing with Dh. He's good about other things, but pretty clear about the dogs.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw sorry hon! Glad you could vent here with us!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

isolateyou said:


> Hahaha! That bit made me laugh! :lol:


Totally!!! They are so happy I am home. They are even happy the little boys are home. The good thing is that they didn't lose weight so I guess they were fed. Just not loved like they should be. 
Tricia


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks all. I guess I just have to have someone else watch them. My friend's daughter who just got a chi (Maya's cousin) said she would have watched them. So, I think that will be the plan.  Thanks so much for letting me vent. And, no. I haven't paid him yet. I will give him a small percentage.


----------

